# Worms from Hell



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

More underground craziness.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/natio...-new-questions/2011/05/31/AGnzJTGH_story.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

What's the quote? "Life finds a way"

"named _Halicephalobus mephisto _after the 'Lord of the Underworld' "

I like how scientists think when they name stuff


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

> "The research is likely to trigger scientific challenges and cause some controversy because it places far more complex life in an environment where researchers have generally held it should not, or even cannot, exist."


If the research is pure, where's the controversy? Is it just selfish egotism, like when someone refuses to acknowledge some painful truth? If the opposing scientists are really good, then they would never say "should not, or even cannot, exist."

But, the real question is just how do they taste and/or could they make for a good prop?:googly:


----------

